# Α new species of human?



## drsiebenmal (Mar 15, 2012)

*'Red Deer Cave people' may be new species of human*
_Stone age remains of people with a penchant for home-cooked venison could represent a new human evolutionary line_

The Guardian


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2012)

Από το αγγλικό *Red Deer People*, έφτιαξαν ήδη εδώ το *Ελαφάνθρωποι*.

Διαβάζω σε άλλη αγγλική σελίδα αυτό:
They were named after the cave where the first bones were found. Fossils show that they were fond of eating a now-extinct species of red deer, which they cooked in caves. "They clearly had a taste for venison," the lead researcher says.

Και τελικά πώς πρέπει να τους πούμε;
*Οι άνθρωποι του Σπηλαίου των Κόκκινων Ελαφιών*, όπως εδώ:
http://www.tanea.gr/kosmos/article/?aid=4702669
ή
οι *σπηλαιάνθρωποι των κόκκινων ελαφιών*;

Το δεύτερο δικαιολογεί και την αγγλική συντομευμένη εκδοχή *Red Deer People*.
Αλλά το red deer είναι το είδος _Cervus elaphus_, το κοινό ευρασιατικό ελάφι (αν και αυτό το κινέζικο red deer πρέπει να είναι άλλο είδος που έχει αφανιστεί). 
Τελικά το σκέτο *Ελαφάνθρωποι* φαίνεται να είναι η πιο πρακτική λύση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω, εγώ και μόνο που διαβάζω την λέξη σκέφτομαι κάτι σε κένταυρο, που αντί για σώμα αλόγου έχει σώμα ελαφιού. Χωρίς να θέλω να προβοκάρω, αν τους είχαν ονομάσει άνθρωπους του χιονιού, θα τους βγάζαμε χιονάνθρωπους;


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2012)

Αν πιάσεις με το ίδιο χτένι πολλές άλλες λέξεις, θα δεις ότι δεν σε πηγαίνουν απευθείας στη σημασία με την οποία τις ξέρεις και τις χρησιμοποιείς. 

Έτσι εδώ και με το αγγλικό Red Deer People. Μέχρι και «κόκκινοι ελαφάνθρωποι» θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει. Ευτυχώς δεν το ψείρισαν όπως εσύ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2012)

Για να είναι κόκκινοι ελαφάνθρωποι θα έπρεπε να είναι red deer-people. Το red deer people το πολύ να είναι κόκκινοι άνθρωποι των ελαφιών. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω όμως, ο όρος είναι red deer cave people, που χωρίς ενωτικά μπορεί να είναι μόνο red-deer cave-people.

Για το τι πραγματικά σημαίνει μια σύνθετη λέξη δεν έχεις άδικο (για να μείνουμε στο θέμα, παλιάνθρωπος θα μπορούσε να είναι ο παλιός άνθρωπος), αλλά εδώ έχεις αναλογικά προηγούμενα (χιονάνθρωπος, βατραχάνθρωπος, λυκάνθρωπος).


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2012)

Μου άρεσε αυτό το «θα έπρεπε» με τα ενωτικά. Αφού ξέρεις ότι δεν τα βάζουν ούτε εκεί που πρέπει.

Ξέρω ότι θα ήθελες να τους πούμε _ελαφοφάγους σπηλαιάνθρωπους_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μου άρεσε αυτό το «θα έπρεπε» με τα ενωτικά. Αφού ξέρεις ότι δεν τα βάζουν ούτε εκεί που πρέπει.



Κανονικά μπαίνουν όπου τίθεται ζήτημα σύγχυσης. Γι' αυτό π.χ. ο τίτλος της ταινίας Eight Legged Freaks θεωρείται λανθασμένος (το σωστό είναι Eight-Legged Freaks).



nickel said:


> Ξέρω ότι θα ήθελες να τους πούμε _ελαφοφάγους σπηλαιάνθρωπους_.



Δεν είναι κακό, αν και θα προτιμούσα _ελαφοκυνηγούς_.:cheek:


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Διαβάζω σε άλλη αγγλική σελίδα αυτό:
> They were named after the cave where the first bones were found. Fossils show that they were fond of eating a now-extinct species of red deer, which they cooked in caves. "They clearly had a taste for venison," the lead researcher says.


Από τον Κουίνιον μαθαίνω ότι κάποιοι ξέχασαν το _now_ στο _nοw-extinct_. Π.χ.

However, they remain cautious about how to classify the "red deer people" - so called because they hunted extinct red deer.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/stone-age-cavemen-from-china-are-entirely-761810

Έτσι αφανίστηκαν κι αυτοί...


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 24, 2012)

Οι ελαφάνθρωποι μπορεί να μην αφανίστηκαν, μπορεί απλά να έγιναν τάρανδοι.


----------

